# Uber App Rotation



## Koalana (Nov 12, 2017)

I have an HTC U Ultra. Even though my HTC is set to auto rotate, the Uber App does not. Any way to fix this.?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

The Uber app does not rotate on my Samsung Galaxy S5. It is fixed in portrait mode.

Edit: I'm not familiar with the HTC U.


----------



## F1DNA (Nov 13, 2017)

Your phone is working fine, the uber app does not support landscape. For me, this is a safety concern as portrait has a significant difference in visibility out my windshield over landscape.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

Right now when i click the location button it rotates the map so east is up. WTF.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

No. Get used to Portrait mode.


----------

